# Good places for entry level DIY kits?



## gwilks98 (May 3, 2008)

I'm new to the arena, but I think I want to try a DIY kit as a present to my girlfriend. She doesn't want me to go too pricey, but I think she'd get a kick out of what <$200 could get her.

Parts Express is the only place I know of that's reputable and sells DIY kits. even then, there's not a whole lot in that price category.

(I noticed GR doesn't have anything for less than $250)

Am I on the cusp of a very bad idea, considering the budget?


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

You can always try a single driver setup using some of the new Dayton full range 8" drivers: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=295-346 










Curt did a design for them here: http://techtalk.parts-express.com/showthread.php?t=221465

Then there's what is supposed to be one of the best values in DIY, the TriTrix: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-702

Curt Campbell has tons of designs on his site: http://speakerdesignworks.com/index_page_2.html

HT Guide has a whole DIY section with proven designs: http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=28655


If it were my $$$, I'd do the TriTrix or the Dayton Singularities with their 8" full range driver.

Then you can REALLY venture into DIY and go to www.diyaudio.com; TONS of designs.

Hope this helps more than it makes you confused. I'm delving into that world myself and still looking for my first build. I REALLY think I'm going to do a single driver setup with the Mark Audio Alpair12 drivers: http://www.markaudio.com/alpair/12 in the SuperPensil12 cabinet: http://homepage.mac.com/tlinespeakers/FAL/downloads/Pensil-Series-maps-211010.pdf










Or the Solstice or Avebury from Woden Design: http://www.wodendesign.com/MA.html



















Scott


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Danny Richie of GR Research was blowing out kits of av123 speakers. These are not on his website (if he still has them). Here is a link to the thread at AC. X-ls at $109 and x-ls Encore at $149. Many others as well.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

django1 said:


> Danny Richie of GR Research was blowing out kits of av123 speakers. These are not on his website (if he still has them). Here is a link to the thread at AC. X-ls at $109 and x-ls Encore at $149. Many others as well.


Good tip! The Encore's are pretty tough to beat for the price ...


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

+1 At your price point that would be the best.


django1 said:


> Danny Richie of GR Research was blowing out kits of av123 speakers. These are not on his website (if he still has them). Here is a link to the thread at AC. X-ls at $109 and x-ls Encore at $149. Many others as well.


----------



## gwilks98 (May 3, 2008)

You guys rock. Even if Danny Richie is still selling the XLS Encores, I'd need to get cabinets for them. (I don't even know what tools I'd need to build one from scratch.)

Like I said, I'm entry level. But I think it would tickle her to death if I made her speakers for her apartment. (Gotta love that girl.)


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

The Avebury (the BIG 6' tall double mouth horn) probably wouldn't be a good starting place. The TriTrix with their CNC cut cabinets would be a great place to start if you don't want to build your own cabinets, just finish them. Look on HT Guide and search for the TriTrix, there's TONS of builds of them. Here's the main "build" thread about them: http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=29626

PICS:


----------



## gwilks98 (May 3, 2008)

skeeter99 said:


> The Avebury (the BIG 6' tall double mouth horn) probably wouldn't be a good starting place. The TriTrix with their CNC cut cabinets would be a great place to start if you don't want to build your own cabinets, just finish them. Look on HT Guide and search for the TriTrix, there's TONS of builds of them. Here's the main "build" thread about them: http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=29626
> 
> PICS:


Thanks Scott.
I've been keeping that one in the back of my head as my lead option, only because it's advertising the cabinets AND it's in stock. 

This is one of those topics where a guy can get completely overwhelmed with information. Guys that know what they're doing don't write a whole lot for guys that don't know jack. (How to read the crossover diagrams and use a soldering kit)

It's something I'm willing to learn, especially with a cheap set. But wow you can feel dumb trying to pick up this hobby.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

gwilks98 said:


> Thanks Scott.
> I've been keeping that one in the back of my head as my lead option, only because it's advertising the cabinets AND it's in stock.
> 
> This is one of those topics where a guy can get completely overwhelmed with information. Guys that know what they're doing don't write a whole lot for guys that don't know jack. (How to read the crossover diagrams and use a soldering kit)
> ...


Exactly. Parts Express even has a step by step VIDEO on soldering up the crossover as well as assembling the cabinet. Just scroll to the bottom of the page that the TriTrix are advertised on and there's two YouTube video links 

I really want to build these but can't justify it b/c I really don't need them. So I'm working on convincing my dad he needs them "thumbsup:


----------



## shadowlight (Mar 3, 2007)

gwilks98 said:


> You guys rock. Even if Danny Richie is still selling the XLS Encores, I'd need to get cabinets for them. (I don't even know what tools I'd need to build one from scratch.)
> 
> Like I said, I'm entry level. But I think it would tickle her to death if I made her speakers for her apartment. (Gotta love that girl.)


Check in with Rueben (sp?) / Outofthewoods about flat pack for x-ls encores and you decide how to veneer/paint. Minimal wood working to do.

Might want to ask Craig/Ray/Jack to see if they can offer similar service through Chase Home Theater?


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Here is a link to some video tutorials on basic soldering technique. It is actually quite easy. While I was building my GR speakers I asked one of the guys on the forum if he could post a picture of the crossovers of the one's he builds. A picture along with the diagram and it was pretty simple.

Just to keep pushing my brand  you could check with Danny if one of the PE enclosures is the appropriate size for the x-ls. 

I like what Skeeter is recommending. If they sound good that is a really good price.

edit: I should have mentioned that you only need to watch the first two vids to be in business


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

django1 said:


> Here is a link to some video tutorials on basic soldering technique. It is actually quite easy. While I was building my GR speakers I asked one of the guys on the forum if he could post a picture of the crossovers of the one's he builds. A picture along with the diagram and it was pretty simple.
> 
> Just to keep pushing my brand  you could check with Danny if one of the PE enclosures is the appropriate size for the x-ls.
> 
> I like what Skeeter is recommending. If they sound good that is a really good price.


Good tip on hunting for vids, I know that's helped me. Also, I think that Danny's kits will probably sound better but they are more money. To stay at that magic number, it almost becomes necessary to look elsewhere. I do believe the PE cabinets work for the X-LS' that Danny has, you'd just have to tweak the fill and add a port but could probably make it work. I think its the .5 ft^3 cabinets are the right ones, they're about $80 per cabinet though which definitely throws you over the number ... hmm, what else can we suggest??


----------



## Outofthewoods (Feb 3, 2011)

imported_shadowlight said:


> Check in with Rueben (sp?) / Outofthewoods about flat pack for x-ls encores and you decide how to veneer/paint. Minimal wood working to do.


Thanks i_s.

Danny and Santiago have put some pretty amazing prices together for the remaining X-Series components. 

One of the great benefits of buying these particular kits is that the crossovers come pre-assembled. :T 

I've shipped a few X-LS flat packs to people who've taken advantage of the blow out sale. 

Ruben


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

gwilks98 said:


> ...This is one of those topics where a guy can get completely overwhelmed with information. Guys that know what they're doing don't write a whole lot for guys that don't know jack. (How to read the crossover diagrams and use a soldering kit)
> 
> It's something I'm willing to learn, especially with a cheap set. But wow you can feel dumb trying to pick up this hobby.


Every hobby has a starting point, some folks just bring more with them to the start.

You're thinking along the right lines in starting with a kit, just realize that there's a gap between something like the TriTrix MLTL kit from a major vendor, and published/proven designs. In general, the hard part of speaker design is driver selection, geometry optimization and crossover design based on drivers and their geometry. Let me use the TriTrix as an example.
- "proven designs" only provide a driver list, XO circuit diagram and driver layout, assuming you know how to buy drivers and electronic components, assemble crossover and build boxes. 
http://www.speakerdesignworks.com/Tritrix_pg_1.html
- component kits (TriTrix sans box) provide all the parts, but you still need to build the box
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-700
- complete kits require assembly and painting, others just assembly
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-702
http://www.parts-express.com/wizard...AT&srchCat=769&CFID=21572719&CFTOKEN=56308003

If you're interested, you can dive in deep enough to start characterizing your own drivers and simulating crossovers based on the data.... but that's a bad place to start. 

One thing you haven't mentioned is the degree of fabrication you can handle. Soldering iron is one thing, table saw is another. That's what should determine where you start. 

I'll note that Madisound also has a number of kits, and some of the Zaph designs are reasonably priced.
https://www.madisound.com/kits/2-way-kits.php
http://www.zaphaudio.com/ZA5/

At this level, you do get what you pay for, but the cheap options still bring a lot of quality. 

Have fun,
Frank


----------

